# Lexington Outing April 21st, 2001



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

We are putting together a big lake outing out of Lexington harbor on April 21st. EVERYONE WELCOME! 

Some of us will be arriving Saturday night to get the boats in the water and get prepared for Sunday. We will probably even have a little social gathering Saturday night to prepare us mentally for fishing.....  

This is not a tournament! Hard core tournament style fishing is not allowed. We are having a fun outing where we can introduce some newbies to the sport, trade secrets and enjoy each others company. We will probably be putting a couple of bucks in the hat for the most or biggest fish or something like that. This will be determined once we all arrive. 

We would like to depart the harbor by around 6:00 am or so and fish till around 2:00 pm...or so. If the fish really start hitting, we may fish a little longer. If the fishing is slow we may come in early....

I am putting together some food and stuff for a cookout afterwards. Depending on how many people show, we may do a dish-to-pass deal. I will bring the main dish (burgers, hotdogs, chips etc...)

My boat name: "Getaway" (obviously)

My Crew:
ESOX
trout
sideshow
Getaway


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Getaway, 2001 was last year!!!!! LOL

I plan on staying in Lakeport on Friday nite with a buddy and his son. Don't know if he is bringing his boat but I'll have mine for sure. We will be fishing Sat. and Sun. If he brings his boat I will have room for someone or two.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I will be there sunday mourn at about 5:00am I think My son (little Dan) will be with Me. If so I'll have room for two more. We will also bring some goodies for the cook-out.
George.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Thanks Walleye Mike! Some people say I like to live in the past, but, that is a little ridiculous...lol

I fixed it.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

What equipment would I need? I have no knowlege of fishing  !


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Getaway, that is a very generous offer...I am certainly a 'newbie': haven't put a hook into water since, oh, '62 or so. I have absolutely no equipment, nor even a clue what I might need. Do you have a spot for me? I think it might be time to meet more of the fine members of this sight.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Send a PM to Danno or Walleye Mike, sounds like they may have a couple of spots open. If not, I can squeeze ya on my boat.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sharing a boat all day with LES??? I don't know if my guts could take it, I can only laugh so much.........


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Les,
Salmonbum might have some spot available. Send him a PM


----------



## westbay (Jun 29, 2000)

Hey Bob:
"Second Chance" plans on being there on Sunday. Right now I have a full crew but that could change any minute. "Aspen Hill" keep in touch if you are interested in going.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

I am interested if there is room for me. Let me know and what I need to bring.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'll be there, probably saturday night for the festivities.

My crew was set 2 weeks ago, but seems to be questionable at this point! I guess we'll see, as it gets closer!

One things for sure, I'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## rkowal1250 (May 6, 2000)

I'm still in. I don't have a boat, but will gladly share expenses, and supply the ice cold molsons to whoever can fit this"rookie" on board.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I no longer own a boat  but if my schedule allows would love to tag along if there is room available. Sounds fun, let me know.

thanks,

DaYoop


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

As of now I think I am on Shoeman's Crew, if the "Four Roses" is in the water and Brian wants to fish this then I will be on his boat, What do ya think Brian????


----------



## bdube (Mar 24, 2002)

Will probably be able to make it oboard the Four Roses. The boat comes out of storage on the 8th. If everything looks good we'll be there.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Glad ya signed up on the site Brian! Blue Water Fishing Coming Soon!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Welcome aboard Brian


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Bringing it back to the top. We are a little less than 3 weeks away now!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

knockoff, i talked to my wife about going last night, and she didnt seem all that upset about it. i will definetaly know by this weekend wether or not i can go for sure. of course, if there is room on a boat please let me know so i can really beg the wife and say that someone is saving one for me!!! (it always helps).

thanks for letting me know about this knockoff.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Cool Sean, We'll have to work on that alibi for ya!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I would love to join you guys if there is room somewhere. I am one of those boatless guys. Let me know if there's room somewhere and i am there!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ok, Bob and I are currently working on the After-fishing agenda.

Originally, we thought a BBQ might be the ticket, but with 20+ guys it may end up being too much work. I suggested, perhaps getting several fried chickens and some type of salads from a local place. For about 5-6 bucks a head we should be able to eat pretty good.
If it were to rain on our parade, we could visit Steiss', which is the town bar/restaurant.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

After Ralf and I discussed a little further, we came to the conclusion that a fish fry would be in order. I have a large turkey fryer and oil we can use. I'll even mix up a special batter (unless someone else has a tasty recipe). 

This puts a little pressure on us to catch lunch! I'll even pick up some frozen french fries as a side dish.

We just need to somehow get the fish cleaned. I can bring the stuff to do that too unless we can find a local fish cleaning station.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Now that's a bold move. I must admire your level of confidence.

I hope it doesn't bite us in the Ass.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I have a fryer that I can bring and some fries. The local pub or Chichen Shack should be remembered if the weather's bad. There will be 3 or 4 guys on my boat if your counting heads.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

If the weather gets a little nasty, we can resort to the local pub or fried chicken....Ugh....I really hope that at a fishing outing we don't need to eat fried chicken... 

Danno - we may need to get two fryers going. If you would not mind bringing yours it would help.....Thanks


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I got the fish board

Sound's like fun. How many boat's are going to be out.

Shoeman, do you have any spot's available on your boat sat night. I'll take the smallest cubbie if that's it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dan, I'm not sure about sleeping arrangements.
You'll probably have to come up in the morning


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Is the Lexington fish cleaning station closed for good?
If so I can bring my fish cleaning table, and leave it in my truck until needed, it is plenty big enough to clean Salmon.

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help out!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I to can bring a large fillet board and knifes,----optimistic aren't we.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's what I told Bob.  

2 Fryers.............. Man, they better bite. The ultimate jinx. 

A hot skillet waiting on shore.  

As long as the water is relatively clear, we'll do just fine.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Gotta be optimistic Mike, hopefully we won't be eating crow. Gonna take alot of cold ones to wash that down!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Maybe I should bring some venison as backup.LOL


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i reminded the wife tonight about going next weekend. i will bring some dogs and buns for those that dont eat to much fish. that is if we have a grill.

can someone give me directions on how to get there from lansing???


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'm only gonna say this once. We will catch fish!!!...lol 

How's that for being optimistic. If we go skunked for the day I volunteer to throw stelmon in the fryer for lunch..... (just kidding Danny).

knockoff, that fish cleaning table of yours could come in handy. My board is not very good for bigger fish. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Gotcha covered Getaway! I love my table, saves me from a lot of backaches.

Sean, Take I-69 east to I-94 east to M-25 east/north, it is the last exit on I-94 (Lexington exit) follow that approx. 12 miles to Lexington, as you enter town there will be a DNR access sign on your right just before the Traffic light. A right turn will take you right to the harbor.

I'll bring my, now famous, KEG-O-QUE for your dogs Sean.

I'm Geeked!!!!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Sean--if you'd like to take the scenic route let me know 

I sure would like to make it out there, at least for the cook out, but school has other plans for me. Have fun fellas!! (And catch a fish for me)


----------



## westbay (Jun 29, 2000)

Bob:
Should I still plan on the venison brats? Sounds like knockoff will have a grill or cooker.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Go for it Ron. If we don't eat them at the outing you can drop them off at my house.....


----------

